# My pug Boston



## AshleighMarie (May 22, 2011)

Love this little guy


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 23, 2011)

Our little boy rules such a good dog.


----------



## Twitch_80 (May 23, 2011)

My missus just let out a yelp at those pics.. (Its a good thing)


----------



## vampstorso (May 23, 2011)

that third picture made me laugh 
the majority of my photos with my dog as a pup have him biting my fingers too!


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 23, 2011)

He use chew everything finger legs shoes hahahaha he good now but


----------



## reptileKev81 (May 23, 2011)

Nice Dog!
I have a pug also! Though my pug is a Tan colour instead. My they have such character. He can be really naughty though. I just love all the little pug noises they make, so cute! He sometimes snores louder than dad, which is not an easy feat for such a small animal hehe

Is your pug a sook too? Cos mines the biggest sweetest sook I've ever had in a dog
The next 2 dogs I would like are a Japanese Spitz (most gorgeous little dogs I have ever seen) and I also like the Boston Terrier.
Although, I have to wait till I move out, since my pug Dozer drives my parents crazy sometimes, hahah, running around at a thousand miles an hour one minute, slow as a snail the next, I'm convinced he has ADD, lol, I'm not allowed to get another one for a while lol

How old is the pug now?


----------



## lizardloco (May 23, 2011)

That is very cute!
'Look at it's wittle faaace!!!'


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love squished up face dogs!


----------



## lace90 (May 23, 2011)

Awww  so sweet!!


----------



## Jay84 (May 23, 2011)

hahahahahaha very cute! I do like the black pugs more than the normals.


----------



## jinjajoe (May 23, 2011)

here is my Pug Diva sharing with me at Yatala Pies !!!!!


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 23, 2011)

He 9 months old and he follows myself and Ashleigh everywhere we go , also he is alway full engery too so I totally understand we getting a french bull dog too soon


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 23, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> here is my Pug Diva sharing with me at Yatala Pies !!!!!



yummmm yatala pies. how i miss them.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 23, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> here is my Pug Diva sharing with me at Yatala Pies !!!!!


 
So cute they amazing dogs


----------



## -Katana- (May 23, 2011)

Awwwww...so god damned cute!
I had a female pug when I was a child called Cindy who put up with sooo much!


----------



## woody101 (May 23, 2011)

omg thats the cutest pug ever! ive always loved pugs and hopefully ill have one


----------



## reptileKev81 (May 23, 2011)

Here's a pic of my pug, Dozer. He's about 7 yrs old now. 





And when he was just a pup




I didnt like the black pugs at first, although this past year my taste mustve changed or something because I like them heaps now.
I know what you mean about them following you all the time. Mum calls him my shadow, hehe. They really are affectionate sooks and always wanna be with ya.


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 23, 2011)

that other pug is so cute!!! i love boston..he is the best dog. can't wait to get a french bulldog at the end of the year


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 23, 2011)

reptileKev81 said:


> Here's a pic of my pug, Dozer. He's about 7 yrs old now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but you cant get cranky hey he too cute


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 24, 2011)

ahh so adorable! love it!


----------



## mattG (May 24, 2011)

cool pup, a pug called boston hey, here is my pug x boston..


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 24, 2011)

oh wow so cute!! and same name???


----------



## mike83 (May 25, 2011)

Love your pug its so cute


----------



## kombat45 (May 28, 2011)

*My american bulldog(white) and Mini Aussie Bulldog*






these are my two babys. an american bulldog(white) and My Mini Aussie bulldog. He gets mistaken for anything from a boston terrier to a pug and a french bulldog


----------

